# my TBH feeder, follower board cutout for boardman



## flyingbrass (Jul 2, 2011)

I took a boardman feeder and set it against the follower board and traced the outline, then used a dremel tool to cut away the wood so the feeder fits in perfect. I put the boardman feeder on the side opposite of the brood chamber. Then I put a second follower board as close to the feeder as possible in case there is any kind of air leak even though this step could be skipped. It looks like this. feeder/followerboard/bees in brood chamber. So far it seems to be working well. Just make sure that the follower board is square in place.


----------



## Steven Ogborn (Jun 3, 2011)

I did that too. Kind of. I measured the width and depth of the feeder.
Then dadoed it out with my table saw. Now I've got five more to do.


----------



## dehavik (Jun 5, 2010)

Do you have a picture?


----------



## Steven Ogborn (Jun 3, 2011)

I have a picture that I saved off someone else's website. I copied mine from this. It's on the Beeworks website.
It's on a post top bar feeder by Jon McFadden


----------



## SteveBee (Jul 15, 2010)

Our followers aren't that tight. There is a 1/2" gap beneath the follower and the bottom. I've put a jar on a Boardman feeder and slid it up against the gap. I left it open on the other side. I think follower boards are just to give the bees a sense of space and not to confine them to it.


----------



## flyingbrass (Jul 2, 2011)

here is my topbar hive feeder pic, finally got it on here. This is my first top bar hive


----------



## jim314 (Feb 12, 2011)

Steven Ogborn said:


> Now I've got five more to do.


Steve, you have five more hives now? 
Jim


----------



## Steven Ogborn (Jun 3, 2011)

No Jim, still just the two. I transfered that nuc into that empty four foot hive we looked at. They're going "BOOM".
Those 2 Now full sized hives, two packages coming in a couple of weeks, and I wanna pull another nuc from both
of the big hives. Hopefully, I can be to six mated and functioning hives by July. So, I got a feeder for each of them.
I went with the Boardman/Follower to try to reduce the robbing like last fall. I don't know who's hive I fed to swarming
last year. Open feeding a gallon of syrup a day wasn't helping my hives much. Then that swarm came over and landed 
on my hive.


----------



## jim314 (Feb 12, 2011)

LOL, I thought I was going to have to come for another visit . My TB is still empty, but hopefully will have some bees before May. I know what you mean about booming. I had to add another honey super on one of mine last Sunday.


----------



## jim314 (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks for the picture flying brass :thumbsup:


----------



## Steven Ogborn (Jun 3, 2011)

You can pull a split outta one of your lang hives for it. I know how to hang comb in TBHs.
I even have all the clips to do it with. Last year I cleaned out Wal-mart, Target and a dollar
store to get the amount and type of clips I wanted to have just in case. Got any aviation shears?
You know, tin snips. I even have some frames to replace the ones you hack up. I just recently
got drones outside of the hive flying. Others around town should finally be flying now. 
Do a CHOP AND CROP. It's early. It could do well.


----------

